# Jewel enjoying the sunshine in gingerbread tank



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I wanted to share this picture of Jewel in her Dog Squad Gingerbread tank since it likely won't fit her very long. Amazon has a variety of Dog Squad Chritsmas items for pretty good prices. The tank is nicely made and has some stretch to it. Elaine, Christie and myself all got some of these from Amazon. The XXS for Jewel was $5.50!!!! Can't beat that!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Christmasy lovebug! I could snuggle her up and smooch all over her! <3


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Christmasy lovebug! I could snuggle her up and smooch all over her! <3


Hehehe, she is getting smothered by love from me, my husband and Sapphire. The other two are a bit more reserved.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh my... She is CUTE!!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That first picture is so pretty, what a little fluffy cutie!


----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

Jayda said:


> I wanted to share this picture of Jewel in her Dog Squad Gingerbread tank since it likely won't fit her very long. Amazon has a variety of Dog Squad Chritsmas items for pretty good prices. The tank is nicely made and has some stretch to it. Elaine, Christie and myself all got some of these from Amazon. The XXS for Jewel was $5.50!!!! Can't beat that!



So cute. She is adorable It really suits her. 😃


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

Alula said:


>


❤This. 😁


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love that first pic! She is such a pudgy little fluff ball. I love it lol. Her personality really shines through her photos. I love love love that she's mostly white. Such pretty coloring.😍


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww Jewel is already such a diva, look at her pose so pretty! I just wanna squeeze her!! She's got champion written all over her Lynda!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Alula said:


>



Hahahaha, I laughed so hard at your picture. Unfortunately, her puppy coat will decline eventually but it's a good sign that she should have a nice adult coat.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awww Jewel is already such a diva, look at her pose so pretty! I just wanna squeeze her!! She's got champion written all over her Lynda!



I hope you are right Zorana (-; Whatever happens, I'm thrilled with her. She is a ton of fun.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Hahahaha, I laughed so hard at your picture. Unfortunately, her puppy coat will decline eventually but it's a good sign that she should have a nice adult coat.


I just love that film  

Yes, enjoy that puppy coat whilst it lasts, I am sure her adult coat will be devine!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love that first pic! She is such a pudgy little fluff ball. I love it lol. Her personality really shines through her photos. I love love love that she's mostly white. Such pretty coloring.😍


She is tipping the scales at 20.5 ounces this morning. We had a little scare with hypoglycemia yesterday)-: She is doing fine today but I'm going to be giving her little dabs of Nutrical during the day just to be safe. Thanks for the compliment on her coloring, I'm thrilled with her colors too and the fact that the markings on her face are darkening a bit.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> She is tipping the scales at 20.5 ounces this morning. We had a little scare with hypoglycemia yesterday)-: She is doing fine today but I'm going to be giving her little dabs of Nutrical during the day just to be safe. Thanks for the compliment on her coloring, I'm thrilled with her colors too and the fact that the markings on her face are darkening a bit.



I am glad the scare is over. Will she be home with you full time for Christmas? I can't wait to watch her grow and blossom 😊


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

Soooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my gawd get out of town...


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

OMG, what a gawgus girl. That cute little nose and so fluffy. Can't wait to see how this little one grows. Perfect name too.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I just love Jayda's pack.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Kissed this little face and then dropped her back at the breeders until tomorrow afternoon....sigh. I'll have her from Tuesday evening through the weekend though. She will get introduced to the family on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> I just love Jayda's pack.


Thanks, thank you. I just love them all. Each is their own little "person"!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

What Alula said! OMG that is just too cute for words. Nice price too.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

She is a real cutie!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She looks so soft, I just want to pet her so badly.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

zellko said:


> She looks so soft, I just want to pet her so badly.


She really does have quite a puppy coat. She feels like a big cotton ball.....until she decides to walk through her puppy milk or sit in her food (-;


----------

